# David Lang (1957)



## Morimur

_David Lang is one of the most highly-esteemed and performed American composers writing today. His works have been performed around the world and in most of the great concert halls.

Lang won the 2008 Pulitzer Prize in music for the little match girl passion, based on a fable by Hans Christian Andersen and Lang's own rewriting of the libretto to Bach's St. Matthew's Passion. The recording of the piece on Harmonia Mundi was awarded a 2010 Grammy Award for Best Small Ensemble Performance. Lang has also been the recipient of the Rome Prize, Le Chevalier des Arts et des Lettres, and was Musical America's 2013 Composer of the Year._ © 2015 Red Poppy Music, LTD

Website: http://davidlangmusic.com/


----------



## mmsbls

I have not heard a lot of David Lang, but I very much enjoy his Child CD.


----------



## MrTortoise

The only Lang I'm familiar with is 'Slow Movement' from the Icebreaker album 'Terminal Velocity'






If you have 20 minutes or so for some careful listening and let your ears seep into the music it is quite an experience.


----------



## Nereffid

I love his opera "The Difficulty of Crossing a Field", the recording of which was released a few months ago.









"The Little Match Girl Passion" is beautiful, but I also like Lang's sense of humour, such as his hilarious arrangement of "Born to be Wild" for Andrew Russo:


----------

